# Traditional Observance Visit



## CLewey44 (Feb 11, 2016)

Last night, I had the privilege of visiting a traditional observance lodge near where I live. I have to say, it is more like what I had initially expected Masonry to be. The entire ambiance was very enlightening and much more solemn than my home lodge. There was much more centering and soulful/spiritual sincerity. No side-line chatter AT ALL, everyone on the level but a higher level, and everyone was very attentive and genuine towards the ritual. I do know that a lot of stanch Christians, Muslims or Jewish individuals may find it off-putting but when in lodge, no God is greater than the other. We are all there to observe the GAOTU and appreciate and learn from each others light. Prayers in other religions, to include Buddhism, Hinduism and some of the lesser known Native American or African religions etc. is something to learn from. Very beautiful.

I won't get into the details but I think if you are looking for an alternative Masonic experience, I would highly suggest visiting a T.O. lodge. I think if your lodge is waning in memberships or attendance, I would suggest looking into possibly transitioning to traditional observance to see if people are interested. I think more young people are looking for that than ever before.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 12, 2016)

I have the opportunity to visit a TO lodge on occasion. I'd easily call it my best experience in Masonry. 
I didn't vote because of the choices, none of them really suit. No, I don't think my own lodge should transition to a TO. It simply wouldn't work. Now, if a group of us who are of that mindset wanted to spearhead a TO lodge to meet quarterly in our building, I'd be onboard in a heartbeat.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 12, 2016)

Joe, my present lodge began as a club of like-minded Brethren within two lodges. Generally, this is how TO lodges start, though on occasion a lodge changes itself from within. I'm fortunate enough to have been involved in one of those as well!


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 13, 2016)

Best way to learn about Traditional Observance (and also European Concept) lodges is at   http://www.masonicrestorationfoundation.org/   They have set the benchmark and are an excellent source for ideas to help improve the lodge experience.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 13, 2016)

I've also visited a TO Lodge (St. Paul Lodge #3) and really enjoyed the experience.  I don't think it would fly in my Lodge, but as Companion Joe said, if one were to start in a reasonable distance from my home, I'd consider getting involved.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 13, 2016)

DeusLuxVitam said:


> What is a TO lodge? What makes it different than a normal lodge? The experience you had sounds pretty awesome the way you described it!



Everyone wears a tuxedo and white gloves. All the members line up outside the lodge room, march in, and are seated. There is a cello (or other appropriate music) playing, and incense is burning. The lodge room is candle lit. It is VERY formal down to the smallest detail.


----------



## hiram357 (Feb 13, 2016)

It's interesting to note that many of the practices that set TO or EC Lodges apart are standard in Lodges around the world outside the US.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 13, 2016)

hiram357 said:


> It's interesting to note that many of the practices that set TO or EC Lodges apart are standard in Lodges around the world outside the US.


Indeed. TO is often accused of "innovation," when, in truth, everything they do was once the norm.


----------



## chrmc (Feb 14, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Everyone wears a tuxedo and white gloves. All the members line up outside the lodge room, march in, and are seated. There is a cello (or other appropriate music) playing, and incense is burning. The lodge room is candle lit. It is VERY formal down to the smallest detail.



Everything you state is correct, but I think it's important to note that the reason why TO lodges takes this approach is not just for formality not to seem elitist. TO lodges typically believe in a very solemn and reverent approach to The Craft and everything surrounding it. They believe the lodge room is a sacred and transformative place where a man enters to better himself.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2016)

chrmc said:


> ...TO lodges typically believe in a very solemn and reverent approach to The Craft and everything surrounding it. They believe the lodge room is a sacred and transformative place where a man enters to better himself.



Shouldn't we all believe that ?

I am not sure I would notice a difference between my own Lodge and a TO lodge - except for the education papers delivered in lodge.. oh, and the absence of alcohol in those States where it is forbidden. I'd notice that !


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Shouldn't we all believe that ?
> 
> I am not sure I would notice a difference between my own Lodge and a TO lodge - except for the education papers delivered in lodge.. oh, and the absence of alcohol in those States where it is forbidden. I'd notice that !



Yes but a lot of lodges, in the U.S. anyways, seem to drift towards a more casual, 'to go just out of habit' approach than for the true reason of Masonry. It seems that we've taken the point that Masonry makes in regards to 'it's not about money or status' and went overboard in the other direction by people just showing up in shorts and t-shirts and no sort of focus on what they are doing there other than trying to remember their lines. It is NOT Masonic to be concerned with ones financial status but when in lodge, as I've stated before, we are  on the level but let's get on a higher level. Anyone can afford a $100 suit out of respect for the institution.  If you can't, then you may not be in a position to afford Masonry in general, much less support yourself and family for that matter. As for the other aspects, I think a lot of smaller lodges have become extensions of church for people and have such over time done away with a lot of the 'meat and potatoes' of Masonry such as having a more reverent attitude, chamber of reflection, incense, mood setting music, among other things that may seem too "voodoo" for some and not as innocent.  But in actuality, if they took the time to do research on Freemasonry, they'd see that the new way of casualness is actually off base from what the classical norm of Masonry is.

Personally, I liked it a lot and I'm not knocking the brothers of lodges that are not TO since they are great men too but I think it was a great experience and is closer to what the UGLE has in mind lodges should be and has always had in mind.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 14, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> Yes but a lot of lodges, in the U.S. anyways, seem to drift towards a more casual, 'to go just out of habit' approach than for the true reason of Masonry. It seems that we've taken the point that Masonry makes in regards to 'it's not about money or status' and went overboard in the other direction by people just showing up in shorts and t-shirts and no sort of focus on what they are doing there other than trying to remember their lines. It is NOT Masonic to be concerned with ones financial status but when in lodge, as I've stated before, we are  on the level but let's get on a higher level. Anyone can afford a $100 suit out of respect for the institution.  If you can't, then you may not be in a position to afford Masonry in general, much less support yourself and family for that matter. As for the other aspects, I think a lot of smaller lodges have become extensions of church for people and have such over time done away with a lot of the 'meat and potatoes' of Masonry such as having a more reverent attitude, chamber of reflection, incense, mood setting music, among other things that may seem too "voodoo" for some and not as innocent.  But in actuality, if they took the time to do research on Freemasonry, they'd see that the new way of casualness is actually off base from what the classical norm of Masonry is.
> 
> Personally, I liked it a lot and I'm not knocking the brothers of lodges that are not TO since they are great men too but I think it was a great experience and is closer to what the UGLE has in mind lodges should be and has always had in mind.




Again, let me be clear, I love my home lodge and not all of its members are overly casual or just going to meetings because they have nothing better to do. There are some great guys that I'm proud to be in lodge with.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 14, 2016)

My current lodge (Cerrillos #19 AF&AM GLoNM) just transitioned to a TO lodge.  Its still very much a work in progress but its great.  We are the first in NM.  The GM visited the lodge that meets next door and mentioned the work that we were doing as an example for all of NM Masons and Masons as a whole.  The only thing i dont like about it is the OutterD is supposed to be shut w/ the tyler outside the Lodge room.  In everylodge ive ever been in there is an outside door that gets locked when we go in to lodge so having the tyler outside the lodge room is pointless in my opinion....


----------



## chrmc (Feb 14, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The only thing i dont like about it is the OutterD is supposed to be shut w/ the tyler outside the Lodge room.  In everylodge ive ever been in there is an outside door that gets locked when we go in to lodge so having the tyler outside the lodge room is pointless in my opinion....



I don't really think that the position of the Tyler has much to do with TO lodges, though I will agree with you that they probably adhere to it more often than you'd otherwise see. 
But as to the reason for why you need a Tyler outside, besides the purely ritual one of guarding against intruders, try thinking about the lodge as a representation of yourself and your own temple. Then it suddenly make a lot of sense why you have a symbolic ward against vices etc. sitting there.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 15, 2016)

chrmc said:


> I don't really think that the position of the Tyler has much to do with TO lodges, though I will agree with you that they probably adhere to it more often than you'd otherwise see.
> But as to the reason for why you need a Tyler outside, besides the purely ritual one of guarding against intruders, try thinking about the lodge as a representation of yourself and your own temple. Then it suddenly make a lot of sense why you have a symbolic ward against vices etc. sitting there.



Unfortunately now it's to guard against vices and ISIS. (rhyme intended)


----------

